# Revenge of the Diet Model - by Anonymous (SSBBW, Romance, ~XWG)



## Risible (Aug 29, 2007)

_SSBBW, Romance, ~XWG_ - A former model went from dieting for a living to big, beautiful spokeswoman for the fat.

*Revenge of the Diet Model*​
*by Anonymous

*​ As a fat admirer and an advertising executive, I hated doing any diet products. Sometimes I could get out of it, but this time I was stuck. I had a meeting with the president of Quick diet, a size 18 model, and several people from the Johnny Hall Show, including Johnny himself. It seems that they wanted a live weekly update with the model's progress on her diet. I was a little apprehensive, knowing that most diets failed.

I was at the meeting. The model assured me that she could lose weight until she got down to a size 8; she said she had done it many times before. Johnny and his writers and producer were easy to deal with. However John Anderson, the president, was a real jerk. He kept making fat jokes, and kept poking Joan, the model, in her arm. When Joan asked for a supply of Quick Diet, in a roundabout way the jackass told her that the product didn't really work, and she should go on her own diet. 

I was single and looking, but two things kept me from outwardly showing any interest in Joan. It was a business situation, and soon she would be another skinny person. If her personality had stayed the same, I wouldn't mind dating her, but I was sure her personality would change along with her weight. 

Over the next few months, things went well. Joan was losing weight on schedule, sales were soaring, and she fit in well on the show. I wasn't surprised that John Anderson was the only problem. Joan hadn't been paid yet, the show hadn't been paid, and neither had my advertising agency. We were told that after the ad campaign was over we'd be paid. The morning after the last show we called John and he told us that he wasn't happy with the campaign. 

We had another meeting, but this time it was minus Mr. Anderson. We discussed where the show went from there. Joan had become a well-liked fixture on the show, and it was brought up that Joan could start endorsing another product.

"Wait a minute," she said. "I can't get any smaller than this. If I could stay this size it would be a miracle. It's uphill from here."

Johnny said, "It's too bad the public doesn't see her gain after using Quick Diet." 

One of his writers said, "You know. . ."

After a long discussion, it was decided that Joan would be part of the show, and to get back at John Anderson, she would regain the weight. As the meeting closed, I said goodbye, since I would be the only one not involved in the new plan. 

Now that I was not involved and that Joan had remained the same person, I asked her out.

She blurted, "All of you men are the same. You wouldn't ask me out when I was a size 18, but now that I'm a size 8, you'll ask me out. Can't you like a person despite their size?"

I then told her that I DID ask her out despite her size.

I don't understand, she said.

Well, I like a fuller figure, I said. And I had to wait until now, because I can't date business associates.

She then apologized, and suggested that we talk about things over a cup of coffee on the way home. 

Over coffee, I shared some information I happened to have on a group for large people, as well as some pictures of women I had dated. She agreed to go to dinner with the next day.

But, she warned me, I need to gain a little weight for the show, but don't expect me to get as big as the women in the pictures.

I told her I wouldn't force anyone to gain weight. 
We met for dinner, and enjoyed it. After we finished our dinners, I asked for the check, and she asked about dessert.

Come on, she said. I did some reading of my own, and you guys are supposed to encourage us to eat. You know I have to gain some weight for Johnny's show. Aren't you going to help me out? She then ordered the largest ice cream on the menu. 

We were supposed to go to a movie, but she asked if we could go shopping instead, saying, Don't look disappointed, you won't be sorry. She then stopped at the Acme, and loaded her cart with every kind of junk food available.

I guess you're so excited, you can hardly walk, Joan said. I didn't comment. 

Joan invited me in. After putting away the ice cream and other frozen treats, we spent the evening talking, and she ate well into the night. I left quite late, after having made another date for two days hence; she had invited me to dinner. 

I arrived with flowers. Joan said, I want candy. I just don't want to get bigger than a size 18. There isn't much work for large-size models over that size. There isn't much of a demand for less than 18 either, but I want to be fed until then. 

We went to the dining room, where it looked like a holiday dinner for a family gathering. She spent about an hour eating at the table, and we then moved to the living room, and ate junk food. Since it was Friday, I stayed until 4 a.m. That evening proved two things: we really enjoyed talking, and she could eat for hours without stopping. 

Joan was on Johnny's show that Monday. She wore the same dress she wore the time before. It seemed like the usual Diet Quick commercials; the camera took a close up of her on the scale, but it showed gaps between her buttons. Joan played along, but commented that she guessed she was starting to gain some weight back - 15 pounds in two weeks. 

Time went on, and we were seeing each other frequently. I finally agreed to help her gain, even though I had never done so before. She liked the candy, and the stops for desserts. One weekend we went to the mountains, and stopped at 12 ice cream stands. It started as a joke, but she stopped and ate a sundae each time. 

Joan appeared every week or two on TV; she had gained all of the weight back after several months. She had a large following of viewers who had also gained weight back after a diet. I asked her what she planned to do, now that she was at that magic size 18; she told me she wasn't sure. She had another staff meeting to decide what to do. 

The staffers weren't sure either. They definitely wanted to keep her on the show, since she had become popular. They had gotten even with Mr. Anderson, so no more weigh-ins. The diet industry didn't' want anything to do with her, so she couldn't advertise any new products. It was then decided that she would do segments on items of interest to fat people. 

The next time we met, I brought her flowers again. Joan had decided not to gain more weight, but she was having a hard time with this decision. Since she had a job at any weight she didn't need to diet for that, plus she had found out I had gotten quite serious with a 450-pound woman, so she knew she didn't have to diet for me. So she decided to watch her weight, but not totally diet. 

We went out for dinner, and she had a regular meal, but no dessert. She then said she wanted to get something at the Acme. She looked at some snack food and put it back. She then gave into temptation, and filled her cart with snacks, saying that she had denied herself for so long, she just didn't care anymore. 

We went back to her place. She spent the evening eating, as I spent the evening admiring her size 18 body, and fantasizing. We talked for a while, and as she stood up, I noticed that her pants were unzipped. "Do you want to go clothes shopping with me tomorrow?" she asked.

After a very large dinner, we stopped at a number of places. Joan bought quite a variety of clothes, mostly in size 20. She had bought some really pretty clothes, but she wore them to the TV show. When I came to her place, I was always surprised. Sometimes she would be wearing a bra and pants. She pretended that I caught her by surprise. Other times, she would wear a tent dress that made her look fatter. She had also bought some maternity clothing, saying that she was gaining so fast, maternity clothes would allow her to grow without outgrowing them.

I knew she made up some stories just to turn me on. I was quite surprised, considering that she had never dated any FAs, and that she had never been very big, but I guess she did her homework and found out what FAs like. 

She was almost a celebrity on TV. I decided that I could get sponsors for her segment, as our biggest client was a panty hose company. I helped her with ideas for her segment, which helped get the message out about fat discrimination. 

Joan continued flaunting her eating and her growing body at me. I enjoyed her bra and panty routine, especially when she had on a new and bigger bra, or when the stretch marks on her midriff had grown. She couldn't wear maternity clothes anymore, since her arms and legs were too fleshy to fit in them, and her tent dresses were less of a novelty and more of a necessity as she continued her rapid weight gain. 

She was starting to think about her gain. She had asked me if I was really attracted to the 450-pound woman, or if I thought she was too big, and what if she get bigger than that? I told her to wait until the next time she was at my place, and I would answer. 

When Joan came over, I opened a photo album she had never seen before to a page with another former girlfriend. She was seated with her legs far apart, and her stomach reached from her chest to almost the floor. She had just reached 600 pounds. I asked Joan, Now, does that answer your question? You'll never get too big. 

She had eaten everything in my apartment, and then asked if I was ready to go to dinner. She was nearing the 250-pound point. She was pretty small compared to many of the women I dated, but with her voracious appetite, she was constantly growing. 

She had also become quite assertive as a large person. On the air, when she outgrew the chair with arms, she demanded an armless chair. 

I thought that Joans eating would slow down. I figured that her deprivation of food while dieting let her go wild for a while, however, there was no letting up. She constantly ate while I was around her; she loved it when I put the food in her mouth. But when I wasn't with her, she planned her eating; she would stock up, take the phone off of the hook, lock her house up, and eat. 

Her body reflected her constant eating. She still wore nice clothing on TV, but her everyday clothes were carefully chosen to allow plenty of room to accommodate her growing body. She still answered the door in her bra and pants; it had become more enjoyable. Even though her bras were getting bigger, with wider backs and straps, her breasts were getting more pendulous. She was wearing only stretch pants now. 

As she hit 300, she was worried about gaining so fast. She tried to diet, then she tried to cut back on what she ate. She may have slowed her gain somewhat, but she was still gaining nonetheless. She hit the usual snags on her way to 350: she found fewer items that fit in the stores, and had to order more from the catalogs; she had to eliminate some of her favorite restaurants when she could no longer get her growing stomach between the seat and fixed table. 

Joan was still popular on the TV show. Her nice clothes, despite being fancy, were no longer form fitting. She had outgrown the largest size pantyhose. It took some wheeling and dealing to get the company to make a size 8X. 

I thought that perhaps soon she would reach her setpoint, since many women hit 350 and stay there. But, if anything, she was gaining faster. Although she was the answer woman on TV, she was the question woman in person. She had outgrown the catalog clothes. I had arranged for her to meet a former 500-pound girlfriend. Joan knew that her weight was out of control, and was making plans for when she would forever exceed the 300s. 

My ex-girlfriend even gave Joan some pants and dresses. "They should fit you up to about 450," she said. Joan thanked her, but said they were too big right now.

The ex then said, When you get our size, it feels good to have some extra room. She recommended some seamstresses, some doctors, and gave her some other tips. 

After she left, Joan and I talked for a while. She asked me if I wanted to see her in the big clothes, kidding, I hope to get my weight under control before I need these, so don't like them too much.

She came down several times with different outfits on. They were really cute on her, but I tried not to get too hopeful. After the last dress, she left it on; I asked if she was going to change.

Joan replied, Your friend was right, it DOES feel good to have something loose on. 

Joan was wearing the clothes all of the time now. It was really erotic to see her wear such big clothes, even though she was about 80 pounds shy of filling them out. 
Winter was on its way, with its short nights and holidays that allowed plenty of time at home, and plenty of baking. As the months wore on, the empty space in her large dresses was being displaced by her growing body.

By the time spring had come, she had filled out the dresses. She even had a hard time squeezing her voluminous tummy into the stretch pants. She hadn't weighed herself in a long time, but she was curious so we got two bathroom scales, and by adding the figures, determined she had ballooned up to 490.

Joan talked to the show's staff. When she would hit 500, she would announce the dangers of dieting. Of course, her metabolism was messed up, but she failed to mention the full shopping carts of junk food. 

It was billed as a surprise announcement, however the surprise was on her. I asked her to marry me on the show, after she announced her weight. We proved that a woman at any size could be attractive. 

We had made plans for a big wedding in six months. She had the seamstress make a wedding dress with about 6 inches to spare. It was a good thing--I walked down the aisle with my 550-pound bride.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 1, 2020)

Very well written, though I wish there was MORE


----------

